# Doe Rug



## AllAmerican (Jul 8, 2017)

Smoked two doe in one night last November.  Decided to get the cape tanned.  I'm really happy with it.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 9, 2017)

that's nice, man. I need one of those. Yours turned out good!


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 10, 2017)

When you skin her out try your best not to ruin the tail, my advise is to use a carpet hooked razor blade to run down the underside of the tail.  Some fur trappers use this pretty clever tool for the tail as well, or just a sharp knife and small cuts.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jul 16, 2017)

That's very nice.  Who did the tanning ?  And if you don't mind my asking about how much does it cost ?


----------



## bownutz (Jul 16, 2017)

Heck yeah how much? I looked up how to tan hides and about half way through reading said to heck with all that.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 17, 2017)

http://featherfinandfur.com/deer_processing.html

$195.00


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks good! I had the hide from my Daughter's first doe tanned. She keeps it on her bed!


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 16, 2017)

That's looks cool. Never though of doing that


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 1, 2017)

*Had to get one too*

I always figured since I dont anler hunt (no good recipies for antlers) i wondered what I could do. I had nicknamed this doe "Big Momma", and had watched her for a while but couldnt get a shot. When Hurricane Sandy made landfall in upstate NY, i was getting ready to call it a day, i got out of the shower and I had on shorts and a t-shirt. My wife said "your girlfriend is outside." It was her, I grabbed my rifle, went out the back door, no shoes, just what I said, slid in a .300 Wby 220 grain round nose, I looked through the car port, she was facing me head on, i put the sight on her chest and pulled. When I ejected the shell and looked, she was facing the opposite direction. My wife and daughter watched it from the kitchen, my wife told me that it was amazing how quick I spun her. The bullet went in her chest head on, travelled the distance of her body and snapped her pelvis and kept going. Minimal meat damage, little hole in and little hole out, and the bonus was i didnt have to crack her pelvis when gutting


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 1, 2017)

AA, how did the hide turn out, texsture wise?

Is the leather soft and pliable? Or crusty?

The guy who tanned mine did a great job, with just one small spot, I nicked while skinning, is a little crusty. The rest had a softer pliable texture, almost blanket like.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 2, 2017)

Soft, pliable, not "crusty".  Everybody that comes by mentions how soft the hide turned out.




georgia_home said:


> AA, how did the hide turn out, texsture wise?
> 
> Is the leather soft and pliable? Or crusty?
> 
> The guy who tanned mine did a great job, with just one small spot, I nicked while skinning, is a little crusty. The rest had a softer pliable texture, almost blanket like.


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks good Jon.  That's good stuff.


----------

